# My First GS - SBGE241 Limited Edition from Takashimaya Yokohama



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello everyone!

Got my first GS in a few days ago and wanted to share some pics. After I saw the SBGE241 posted in another thread I had to find it so off I went messaging everyone in asia to see how I could get it. Eventually Seiya in Japan helped me track one down and a few weeks later it arrived here to its new home. Sorry no sunny pictures yet!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

HOT! Congratulations! A bit of colour always helped the SBGE gmts. Did they lume the bezel numerals?


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Domo said:


> HOT! Congratulations! A bit of colour always helped the SBGE gmts. Did they lume the bezel numerals?


Yup same lume as the original model. I can't tell if there are any other differences other than the colors and case back which has limited edition on it.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Congrats, that is a beautiful watch.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Wow that dial definitely shines bright  Grats wear it well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Stunning, enjoy it, it is a keeper.


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks y'all! I'm a bit hesitant to wear it since it's limited edition of 30 pieces but it's too nice to keep it in a box! 

Must stop buying limited edition stuff and putting it on a pedestal!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, the gold plated Grand Seiko logo on the bracelet clasp is also different from the regular model!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations. Are you sure that's plating on the clasp? It might just be a solid gold insert, like the lion medallion that occasionally adorns certain case backs.


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

Love it !!


----------



## D7002470 (Jan 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

T1meout said:


> Congratulations. Are you sure that's plating on the clasp? It might just be a solid gold insert, like the lion medallion that occasionally adorns certain case backs.


Its possible that's it's a solid gold insert. There's no mention of it on the website whether it's plated or solid. Let's assume it's solid though lol!

Google translate from the seiko website

"I imagined the bean bay of the beach, and it is a gorgeous model with deep blue to accent the yellow gold color. We placed a 18K yellow gold patch on the clasp, and also stamped on the back side "Limited Edition". Limited quantity of 30 Caliber NO.9R66 Driving method: Spring drive automatic winding (with manual winding) Case: Stainless steel"

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khamenman (Dec 30, 2016)

Any pictures for the back case and lume light?


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Khamenman said:


> Any pictures for the back case and lume light?


Lume is the same as the regular model. No caseback pictures until I get around to actually wearing it. Been too busy with things to enjoy it!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## tunadubby (Sep 11, 2014)

What a stately acquisition! Huge congrats. Surprised how well it looks on the wrist despite its size


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

tunadubby said:


> What a stately acquisition! Huge congrats. Surprised how well it looks on the wrist despite its size


Thanks! It still a big watch at 44mm and my wrist size is about 6.75inch... but hey it's a sporty watch!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT-man (Dec 1, 2017)

Congratulations!

Just one question, how are the bezel clicks? My Spring Drive GMT has idiotic 20 minute clicks which do not match 30 and 15 minute incremental time zones (India. Australia, Afganistan, Nepal). It is amazing nobody at Seiko has given any thought about this. Clicks should be at 30 minute intervals, if not 15 minute.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

sweet piece


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

GMT-man said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Just one question, how are the bezel clicks? My Spring Drive GMT has idiotic 20 minute clicks which do not match 30 and 15 minute incremental time zones (India. Australia, Afganistan, Nepal). It is amazing nobody at Seiko has given any thought about this. Clicks should be at 30 minute intervals, if not 15 minute.


20 minute clicks? Strange. This one does 60 clicks so each minute..


----------



## ffswhyme (Nov 13, 2016)

Loving the gold GS insignia on the clasp. Definitely a call out to the past...


----------



## GMT-man (Dec 1, 2017)

panda-R said:


> 20 minute clicks? Strange. This one does 60 clicks so each minute..


Mine has 72 clicks per 360 degrees, did you actually check yours? If it really has 60 clicks you could not adjust it to odd number of hours, only even, because it would have 5 clicks per 2 hours.

The problem lies here: the GMT bezel is meant for the third time zone, so only the full hours, half hours and quarter hours are meaningful. With 72 clicks you can adjust it to full hours, hour+20 minutes and hour+40 minutes, and there are no timezones in the world with 20 or 40 minute difference from full hour zones. But there are zones with 30 minute and 45 minute difference. For this reason the only meaningful number of clicks for a GMT bezel would be 96 (15 minute increment) or 48 clicks (half hour increment). Rolex GMT Master has just 24 clicks, full hours, which is an oversight also. Apparently no Rolex owner ever goes to India.


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

GMT-man said:


> Mine has 72 clicks per 360 degrees, did you actually check yours? If it really has 60 clicks you could not adjust it to odd number of hours, only even, because it would have 5 clicks per 2 hours.
> 
> The problem lies here: the GMT bezel is meant for the third time zone, so only the full hours, half hours and quarter hours are meaningful. With 72 clicks you can adjust it to full hours, hour+20 minutes and hour+40 minutes, and there are no timezones in the world with 20 or 40 minute difference from full hour zones. But there are zones with 30 minute and 45 minute difference. For this reason the only meaningful number of clicks for a GMT bezel would be 96 (15 minute increment) or 48 clicks (half hour increment). Rolex GMT Master has just 24 clicks, full hours, which is an oversight also. Apparently no Rolex owner ever goes to India.


Yup!


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

Spotted a SBGE241 in HK. Very nice, but I already have the SBGE029. If anybody is interested the shop's email address was [email protected]... they seem to have a few other limited edition GEes as well.


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

GMT-man said:


> Mine has 72 clicks per 360 degrees, did you actually check yours? If it really has 60 clicks you could not adjust it to odd number of hours, only even, because it would have 5 clicks per 2 hours.
> 
> The problem lies here: the GMT bezel is meant for the third time zone, so only the full hours, half hours and quarter hours are meaningful. With 72 clicks you can adjust it to full hours, hour+20 minutes and hour+40 minutes, and there are no timezones in the world with 20 or 40 minute difference from full hour zones. But there are zones with 30 minute and 45 minute difference. For this reason the only meaningful number of clicks for a GMT bezel would be 96 (15 minute increment) or 48 clicks (half hour increment). Rolex GMT Master has just 24 clicks, full hours, which is an oversight also. Apparently no Rolex owner ever goes to India.


Ok i lied, mine has 72 clicks too. When the world has 20min and 40 minute difference from full hour time zones, then me and you will be golden! Can't wait!


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

bonus photo because i lied...


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

The coloured dial SBGE SD models are great indeed. 

I have only one issue with my 001 SS version and that is the high embossing on the back has a sharp edge which combined with the weight of the watch at around 170g makes it dig into my ulnar bone and becomes painful at the end of the day. 

I've tried tighter and looser fits but the edge just doesn't work. I wear plenty of other heavy watches and this and the SBGA029 both have this issue for me. 

I would have got the titanium version but it is boutique only here and has no bezel lume. 

The gold on the clasp is usually found in anniversary or special high accuracy models. My 55th anniversary chrono has it and a gold medallion on the rotor indicating special attention to timing. Indeed that watch was worn for 6 months straight and was still less than 1 second over that whole time. Not per day, but the entire 6 months. It is extraordinarily accurate.


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Wow, that blue is stunning.


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

new picture taken with my fuji cam! Love the colors straight out of fuji cameras!


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

panda-R said:


> new picture taken with my fuji cam! Love the colors straight out of fuji cameras!


That watch is ugly. You really should sell it.


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

omega__1 said:


> That watch is ugly. You really should sell it.


I agree. Its so ugly I keep it in the box and only bring it out every other week to look at it. Can't stand this hideous thing. Grand Seiko really screwed up on this shade of blue.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm starting to think this Jedi Mind Trick thing doesn't really work...


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Score!!!

That is such a beautiful watch, congratulations!


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

Did you lose sleep just staring at it?


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

LARufCTR said:


> Did you lose sleep just staring at it?


Yes but it hasn't given me any unexplained weight loss.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## totufodax (May 21, 2012)

Congrats. Beautifull watch. I don't Know It in blue


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Just spotted this in Hong Kong. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

omega__1 said:


> Just spotted this in Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy it? What was the price?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

panda-R said:


> Did you buy it? What was the price?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


No, I didn't. I bought too many watches since Dec and there are a couple of other watches I want to get. I might consider a used one down the road though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

omega__1 said:


> No, I didn't. It was HKD48,800 or ~USD6200. I bought too many watches since Dec and there are a couple of other watches I want to get. I might consider a used one down the road though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a good price! Mine came out to a little bit more because the canadian govt is greedy with its taxes.


----------



## Hart1000 (May 10, 2016)

That is a spectacular watch! Love the blue dial!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2018)

Amazing piece. Sapphire bezel...and that movement - ohh!
Congratulations.

Any pics of the set? I would love to see what comes with it these days?


----------



## johnkaufman (May 9, 2011)

Please tell me where in Hong Kong is this watch? Name and address of shop? Thank you.
email: [email protected]


----------



## johnkaufman (May 9, 2011)

Please tell me where in Hong Kong is this watch? Name and address of shop? Thank you.
email: [email protected]


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

johnkaufman said:


> Please tell me where in Hong Kong is this watch? Name and address of shop? Thank you.
> email: [email protected]


Replied to your PM


----------



## DANinCLE (Oct 13, 2013)

Well done. I like all of the design aesthetics on that watch and they combine beautifully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnkaufman (May 9, 2011)

Just bought this in Hong Kong! GS SBGE241
Thank you Omega_1 for telling me where to buy.
So beautiful in person... and only 30 pieces made.


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

johnkaufman said:


> Just bought this in Hong Kong! GS SBGE241
> Thank you Omega_1 for telling me where to buy.
> So beautiful in person... and only 30 pieces made.


Congratulations!!! I'm so happy I could help. That is just a beautiful watch. If I hadn't bought the 201 earlier this year I would have picked this up when I saw it in HK. That's a great start to the lunar new year! Wear it in good health!

Sent from LV-426 using an acoustical beacon of unknown origin


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats my watch brother!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

johnkaufman said:


> Just bought this in Hong Kong! GS SBGE241 Thank you Omega_1 for telling me where to buy. So beautiful in person... and only 30 pieces made.
> View attachment 12912061
> View attachment 12912063
> View attachment 12912065
> ...


 You seem to have three different arms.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

murokello said:


> You seem to have three different arms.


And the date jumps around quite a lot - might need to get that fixed!

Congrats, it's a real stunner.


----------



## paulhotte (May 4, 2018)

Have you got pictures of it, and how do you rate it?


----------



## Hosum (May 26, 2019)

Does anyone have one for sale or to trade? Wanting to buy.... please PM me


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Hosum said:


> Does anyone have one for sale or to trade? Wanting to buy.... please PM me


rollseyes


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I do see these and other short run GS in specialist small shops here in HK still. Next time I see one will drop you a PM.

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markstein (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello, I also would like to buy a Grand Seiko SBGE241. The blue dial combined with golden hands is far more convincing than the black and red of the 201 or the forthcoming semi-golden 248. 

If anyone likes to offer me this watch (mint condition, slightly worn), please send me a PM.

Thanks, Michael


----------

